# HI



## mlknadeem (May 4, 2014)

I m facing a issue related to bank gurantee. 1 1/2 years before one of my friend was job less & his passport not released from his company due of bank loan. when he get new job offer that time he need some one guranter which help to relaeased his passport because he was bank loan debatour. i hwas helped him.
& submitted my security cheque as gurantee. this guy runaway from uae after 3 months. bank did'n informed me & now bank chasing me for payments. i m ready to deal with bank but they not provide me correct principal amount figures & his account statments. can some give me legal consulatation for this matter. i need also information related to bounce cheque because i dont have more effcient funds to clear his all amount. i can deal only with bank on instalments. his principal amount under 90000 Dhs. if my cheque will bounce whats resulat will come? even i m ready to deal can bank present cheque? i m greatly apprecited if some help me for this issues.

Nadeem Ahmed


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think you will have some difficulty with this one.
The whole point of a guarantor - is that someone is prepared to pay the outstanding balance if the original person defaults on the loan (or whatever is being guaranteed).
Unless you can afford the amount you are guaranteeing - then why would you normally help someone in this way, in the first place?
If you are the legal guarantor and the person defaults - the bank will normally pursue you for the outstanding amount - as that is why you stood guarantee for them.
If the bank now tries to cash your cheque and there are insufficient funds - then they are quite within their rights to file a police case against you.
You need to start talking to the bank - to try and get them to accept monthly payments from you - rather than going down the legal or police route.
Best of Luck.
Steve


----------



## mlknadeem (May 4, 2014)

*Thanks steve*

HI,

Dear Steve,

Thanks for your reply. bank already in my contacts & they agree to deal in principal amount which as per bank 70,000.00 but they want in 2 instalments 
& whihc papers they sendad me as Full & final settlement i m not staisfay with this papers. & 2 days ago bank represetative saying princiapl amount 87000!!!!!!!!! also they not agree to provide me customer bank statment then how i finalized any deal? i m afraid because this is not secure. can i go to any lawyer?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Of course you can go to a lawyer - but it will also cost you money.
At least they can look at any documents you signed to confirm their validity and the amount of money that you committed to guaranteeing.
Banks the world over are notorious for adding extra charges that can make a small debt into a big debt - very quickly!
Best of Luck
Steve


----------

